#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > تحت دائرة الضوء >  صحبة رمضانية..الحاصل على فضية حورس 2010

## boukybouky

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كل عام و أنتم بخير و رمضان كريم و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات 
نسأل الله أن يكتبنا من عتقاء شهر رمضان 
و يبلغنا ليلة القدر و يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال

من جديد نلتقي سوياً في لقاءات رمضان ....
الحقيقة تلك اللقاءات تحتل مكانة كبيرة عندي و باسعد دوماً بها 
و بالإلتقاء بضيوفي الكرام 
و أتمنى أن تنال إعجابكم و تستمتعون بها أيضاً

هذا العام لقاءاتنا سيكن محورها 
الصداقة
كلنا في حياتنا نحتاج ليد صديق تساندنا و تعيننا في رحلة العمر 
و لأن الصداقة شئ هام جداً 
فكرت هذا العام أن يجمعني اللقاء مع أصدقاء بدأ تعارفهم من خلال هذا المكان الذي يجمعنا دوماً...
 منتدى أبناء مصر 

فهو له الفضل في تعارف الكثير مننا و عن طريقه نشأت كثير من الصداقات..
و منها من خرج نطاقها عن المنتدى و أصبحت حقيقة في الواقع نلمسها و نعيشها 
في كل لقاء سيكن ضيوفي إثنين من الأعضاء بدأ تعارفهما من خلال المنتدى
حوار يجمعني معهما نتكلم فيه عن الصداقة و عن رمضان و عن المنتدى 
و عن.....وعن.....الخ
حوارات كثيرة نتعرف فيها على وجهات النظر المختلفة 

كل يوم أربع و أحد بعد الإفطار سيكن لقاءنا 
 إنتظرونا و أول لقاء مع غرة الشهر الكريم 

** حمادو  و nariman في صحبة رمضانية **
** ابن طيبة و ابن البلد في صحبة رمضانية **
** إيمان الشامي و العسل المر في صحبة رمضانية **
**drmustafa و اسكندراني في صحبة رمضانية**
** dawdaw و اليمامة في صحبة رمضانية**
**محمد حسين و طائر الشرق في صحبة رمضانية**

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،
*

----------


## طـــــير في الســـما

*يا مواضيعك يا بوكي


كل سنة و انت طيبة

و مجمعانا في مواضيعك الحلوة


الموضوع فكرته جميلة جدا

مش غريب عليكي طبعا


بس فين المسابقة يا بوكي؟؟؟؟؟

انتي لغايط دلوقتي منوهتيش عنها خالص

و لا عايزة رمضان ده يجي من غير امثالك الشديدة


لالالالالالالا..بصي احنا نتفق من أولها

يا تنوهي عن المسابقة

يا هخطفلك العيل اللي انتي حاطاه في توقيعك ده  


الغالية ريهام 

كل سنة و انتي طيبة

و يعود علينا رمضان بالخير ان شاء الله

مودتي

*

----------


## boukybouky

> *يا مواضيعك يا بوكي
> 
> كل سنة و انت طيبة
> و مجمعانا في مواضيعك الحلوة
> الموضوع فكرته جميلة جدا
> مش غريب عليكي طبعا
> 
> بس فين المسابقة يا بوكي؟؟؟؟؟
> انتي لغايط دلوقتي منوهتيش عنها خالص
> ...


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك يا إيمان و كل سنة و انت طيبة و تعود علينا جميعاً الأيام باليمن و البركات
ربنا يكرمك يا قمر و ميرسي على كلامك الرقيق 
و يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير 

ههههههههههههههه مش تقلقي يا سيتي المسابقة هتتواجد ان شاء الله 
بس بكمل المقدمة بتاعتها و هنزلها ان شاء الله النهاردة 
و انا و الله بنبسط اوي من الجو الجميل اللي بيكون في اللقاءات و المسابقة 
و الف شكر لكم بجد على تواجدكم و الجو الجميل و الودود الي بنشعر به أثناءها



دمتِ بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

كل سنه وإنتى طيبه يا بوكى
موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
كالعاده يا نجمه رمضان
في الإنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااار
 :36 3 11:

----------


## nariman

*
كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ريهام

ويارب دايما مجمعانا ع الخير والحب


*

----------


## boukybouky

> كل سنه وإنتى طيبه يا بوكى
> موضوع جميل جدااااااااااا
> كالعاده يا نجمه رمضان
> في الإنتظاااااااااااااااااااااااااار


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

و انت طيبة يا إيمان ربنا يخليكي و تعود علينا الأيام باليمن و البركات

ربنا يكرمك يا قمر، الجميل تواجدك 

و يا رب ينال الموضوع إعجابك هذا العام 



في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

> *
> كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا ريهام
> 
> ويارب دايما مجمعانا ع الخير والحب
> 
> 
> *


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

و انت طيبة يا ناريمان و بخير و رمضان كريم يا قمر

تسلمي يا جميلة و الله انا بكون مبسوطة جداً في لقاءات رمضان بحسها فرصة نتجمع 

اللي حاضر و اللي غايب ربنا يرد لنا كل اللي غايبين ان شاء الله 



في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## sameh atiya

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*من المواضيع التي أستمتع بمتابعتها في شهر رمضان هي المواضيع الرمضانية لبوكي بوكي ، فمن خلالها نتعرف على العديد من أعضاء المنتدى ونتقرب منهم أكثر ونشعر ونعيش معاهم العديد من المظاهر الرمضانية التي يخبرونا إياها عن طريق إجاباتهم .*
*موضوع هذا العام كالعادة يتميز بميزة هامة للغاية ، الصداقة ،*
*في انتظار الضيوف الكرام بإذن الله*
*وفي انتظار أولى الحلقات*
*رمضان كريم على الجميع*
*وكل عام وأنتم بخير*
*ودمت متميزة دائماً بوكي بوكي* 

*في أمان الله*

----------


## د. أمل

عزيزتى .. " بوكى " 
             كل سنة و انتِ طيبة ..
            السنة دى بإذن الله حيكون أول رمضان و أنا معاكم فى المنتدى .. و متابعة معاكم بإذن الله ..
    بس أنا سمعت إن بيبقى فيه فوازير كمان .. 
  يعنى حيبقى النظام إزاى ..؟

 ::

----------


## زهــــراء

* 
الله .. شوقتيني جداً يابوكاية 
دائماً مع إقتراب رمضان الخير في الأربع سنين اللي فاتوا تعودت أشوفك بإطلالة مميزة تضيف سِمة أخرى لرمضان في أبناء مصر حتى أصبحت جزء أحبه كثيراً من ذكرياتي الرمضانية..
كل سنة وأنتِ بألف خير بوكاية ويارب تنعاد الأيام باليُمن والبركات عليكِ وعلى الأسرة الكريمة وأمة المسلمين جميعاً بإذن الله ...
خالص الحب والتحايا ..
... 

..*

----------


## boukybouky

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> *من المواضيع التي أستمتع بمتابعتها في شهر رمضان هي المواضيع الرمضانية لبوكي بوكي ، فمن خلالها نتعرف على العديد من أعضاء المنتدى ونتقرب منهم أكثر ونشعر ونعيش معاهم العديد من المظاهر الرمضانية التي يخبرونا إياها عن طريق إجاباتهم .*
> *موضوع هذا العام كالعادة يتميز بميزة هامة للغاية ، الصداقة ،*
> *في انتظار الضيوف الكرام بإذن الله*
> *وفي انتظار أولى الحلقات*
> *رمضان كريم على الجميع*
> *وكل عام وأنتم بخير*
> *ودمت متميزة دائماً بوكي بوكي* 
> 
> *في أمان الله*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا سامح انت فينك ..كل سنة و انت طيب و بصحة و سلام
و تعود عليك الأيام و على أسرتك باليمن و البركات يا رب

ربنا يخليك بجد انا سعيدة اوي برأيك و شعورك ده 
ربنا يجمعنا دايماً في الخير



في رعاية الله،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

> عزيزتى .. " بوكى " 
>              كل سنة و انتِ طيبة ..
>             السنة دى بإذن الله حيكون أول رمضان و أنا معاكم فى المنتدى .. و متابعة معاكم بإذن الله ..
>     بس أنا سمعت إن بيبقى فيه فوازير كمان .. 
>   يعنى حيبقى النظام إزاى ..؟


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

ازيك dawdaw منورة يا قمر

و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام و رمضان كريم يا رب عليكي و على أسرتك
نت هتنورينا السنة ديه في رمضان و عقبال كل سنة يا رب

طبعاااااااااااااا طبطبطبطبعاً 
فيه فوازير ان شاء الله  فوازيري هتكون في قاعة حول العالم "فزورة الفزورات"
روحي من توقيعي هتلاقيها هناك و يا رب تعجبك...خلاص هستناكي



في رعاية الله،،،*

----------


## اليمامة

جميلة هى لمحاتك الإنسانية يا ريهام..وكمان الرمضانية :36 1 11: 
موش هاتكلم كتير أوى يعنى
ههههه
لكن أنا منتظرة معاكى فى شوق لضيوفك الكرام..
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وبألف خير.. :36 3 6:

----------


## سوما

نجمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية والمتألقة دائماً ,, بوكى ,,, :f2: 
فكرة الموضوع جميلة اوى , :y: , وحقيقى المنتدى قرب بين كتير من ابناء وبنات مصر .. :2: 
كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم لكل ابناء مصر ,, :M (32): 
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة باذن الله .. :f:

----------


## Lavender

*أستاذة BoukyBouky*

*واضح اني هاتواجد كثيراً في مواضعيك و ده ما شاء الله لأقبال الاعضاء عليها و تعليقاتهم المبشرة بعمل جيد* 
*فيها تفاعل على الاقل و ده شيئ قليل هنا* 

*الصداقة أممممم* *كلمة كبيرة قوي كلنا بنقف عندها و بنفسرها و بنعيشها كمان* 
*لذلك اي حديث عنها بيكون مُشوق بالنسبة ليا* 
*إن شاء الله هاكون من المتابعين معاكي و مع ضيوف الصحبة الكرام* 

*لكِ خالص المودة و التقدير* 

*رمضان مبارك *

----------


## boukybouky

> * 
> الله .. شوقتيني جداً يابوكاية 
> دائماً مع إقتراب رمضان الخير في الأربع سنين اللي فاتوا تعودت أشوفك بإطلالة مميزة تضيف سِمة أخرى لرمضان في أبناء مصر حتى أصبحت جزء أحبه كثيراً من ذكرياتي الرمضانية..
> كل سنة وأنتِ بألف خير بوكاية ويارب تنعاد الأيام باليُمن والبركات عليكِ وعلى الأسرة الكريمة وأمة المسلمين جميعاً بإذن الله ...
> خالص الحب والتحايا ..
> ... 
> ..*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا زوزو وحشاني يا قمراية بجد فينك ..زوغتي مني السنة ديه 
يااااه يا زوزو بجد تصدقي السنين بتعدي ازاي فين أول سنة 
 مائدة إفطار أبناء مصر
 أمسية رمضانية
خيمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية
رمضان بيجمنا
و السنة ديه اهو مع صحبة رمضانية خامس سنة علشان الحسد هههههههههههههههههههه

تعرفي اني كتير بكون مش عايزة اعمل اي شئ في المنتدى
و الا عايزة ارد و الا اتفاعل ...
بس لما بيقرب رمضان اقول مش هعمل اي شئ برضه
لكن لما بيقرب اكتر بحس بحنين رهيب لأن الجو اللي بيكون بينا في مواضيعه له طعم تاني
يا رب دايماً متجمعين في الخير و يجمعنا مع كل حبايبنا اللي بعدوا و يرجعوا تاني معانا 

و كل سنة و انت بصحة و سلام يا رب و رمضان كريم عليكي و على كل الأسرة

في إنتظارك يا قمر دايماً
في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## boukybouky

> جميلة هى لمحاتك الإنسانية يا ريهام..وكمان الرمضانية
> موش هاتكلم كتير أوى يعنى
> ههههه
> لكن أنا منتظرة معاكى فى شوق لضيوفك الكرام..
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة وبألف خير..


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

ازيك يا ندى منورة يا قمر وكل سنة و انت طيبة و بخير يا رب

ربنا يخليكي تسلمي لي 

و أنا في إنتظارك دوماً يا قمراية

في رعاية الله ،،،*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*اول مره احضر رمضان بابناء مصر ... 
كل سنه وانتي طيبه بوكي 
وبعوده الايام ...*

----------


## بنت شهريار

الله عليكى يابوكى
كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى
ويارب دايما متجمعين بكل خير وود ومحبة

متابعين معاكى
ورمضان كريم
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

> نجمة أبناء مصر الرمضانية والمتألقة دائماً ,, بوكى ,,,
> فكرة الموضوع جميلة اوى ,, وحقيقى المنتدى قرب بين كتير من ابناء وبنات مصر ..
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة ورمضان كريم لكل ابناء مصر ,,
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة باذن الله ..


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

يا رب يخليكي يا سوما تسلمي يا قمر 

الجميل تواجدك ..و كل سنة و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام و رمضان كريم عليكي و على كل أسرتك

و في إنتظارك تشاركي ضيوفي صحبة رمضان

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *أستاذة BoukyBouky*
> 
> *واضح اني هاتواجد كثيراً في مواضعيك و ده ما شاء الله لأقبال الاعضاء عليها و تعليقاتهم المبشرة بعمل جيد* 
> *فيها تفاعل على الاقل و ده شيئ قليل هنا* 
> 
> *الصداقة أممممم* *كلمة كبيرة قوي كلنا بنقف عندها و بنفسرها و بنعيشها كمان* 
> *لذلك اي حديث عنها بيكون مُشوق بالنسبة ليا* 
> *إن شاء الله هاكون من المتابعين معاكي و مع ضيوف الصحبة الكرام* 
> 
> ...


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اهلا lavender ازيك و كل سنة وانت طيبة

ده يعني شرف لي تواجدك يا سيتي و منورانا السنة ديه في رمضان 

ههههههههههههههه لا ان شاء الله تشوفي تفاعل كتير يغير نظرتك ديه 

و أنا في إنتظارك تشاركينا في الصحبة الرمضانية و تتعرفي أكتر على ضيوفنا الكرام

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> *اول مره احضر رمضان بابناء مصر ... 
> كل سنه وانتي طيبه بوكي 
> وبعوده الايام ...*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

أهلاً يا محمد ازيك 

و كل سنة و انت طيب و بخير و رمضان كريم عليك و على كل أسرتك

و ان شاء الله يعجبك رمضان في أبناء مصر و ربنا يعيد علينا الأيام باليمن و البركات



في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

> الله عليكى يابوكى
> كل سنة وانتى طيبة حبيبتى
> ويارب دايما متجمعين بكل خير وود ومحبة
> 
> متابعين معاكى
> ورمضان كريم


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

بيرو ازيك يا قمراية منورة يا جميلة 

وانت طيبة و بخير يارب و رمضان كريم

و في إنتظارك في اللقاءات

في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 



كل سنة و انتم طيبين و رمضان كريم علينا جميعاً

و يا رب يجمعنا في الخير و عقبال كل سنة ان شاء الله 

إنتظرونا اليوم و أولي لقاءات الصحبة بعد الإفطار

دمتم بكل خير
في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## قلب مصر

:f: مع خالص الشكر والتقدير :f:

----------


## الأزهري المصري

*شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب

لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا بوكى
حصولك على فضية حورس

----------


## اليمامة

ألف مبروك يا بوكى..
كان موضوع جميل فعلاً
اتمنالك المزيد من التقدم 
 :f2:

----------


## سيد جعيتم

مبروك .. مبروك

----------


## a_leader

*الف مبروك الجايزة بوكى بوكى

بالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله

تحياتى*

----------


## د. أمل

ألف مبروك يا بـــــوكى ..
          كل سنة و أنتِ بكل خير و مبروك عليكِ فضية حورس ..
        و دايمًا كده تنورينا بموضوعاتك الجميلة فى رمضان ..

----------


## وجدى محمود

*ألف مبروك ياريهام على الوسام

إللى تستحقيه فعلا

ودائما

للأمام

للتميز

للإبداع
للحصريات*

----------


## فخراوى

*مليون مبروك المبدعة* 

*بوكى بوكى* 

*موضوع رائع فعلاً*

*يستحق كل تقدير و تكريم* 

*دمت متألقة و من نجاح لنجاح*

*حليم ..*

----------


## فراشة

أ*لف مبروك ريهام

ويارب دايما من تميز إلى تميز

كل سنه وانتِ بألف خير*

----------


## kethara

*أختى الرقيقة بوكى

كانت صحبة رائعة وإدارة شيقة للموضوع
مبارك الفوز ولكِ كل الأمنيات الطيبة

*

----------


## سمر محمد عادل

الف مبروك يا بوكى بوكى
ومن ابداع الى ابداع بأذن الله

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> مع خالص الشكر والتقدير





> *شكرا لكم على هذا الموضوع الطيب
> 
> لجنة تحكيم حورس 2010*




في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



> 1000 مبروك يا بوكى
> حصولك على فضية حورس


يا رب يخليك يا أحمد تسلم




> ألف مبروك يا بوكى..
> كان موضوع جميل فعلاً
> اتمنالك المزيد من التقدم


كان جميل بكم يا ندى
ويا رب دايماً متجمعين




> مبروك .. مبروك


الله يبارك في حضرتك يا أ/ سيد ربنا يخليك


الف شكر لكم جميعاً
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




> *الف مبروك الجايزة بوكى بوكى
> 
> بالتوفيق دايما ان شاء الله
> 
> تحياتى*


الله يبارك فيك ليدر 
ويا رب التوفيق للجميع




> ألف مبروك يا بـــــوكى ..
>           كل سنة و أنتِ بكل خير و مبروك عليكِ فضية حورس ..
>         و دايمًا كده تنورينا بموضوعاتك الجميلة فى رمضان ..


داوداو القمر ازيك 
الله يبارك فيكي و انت طيبة و بخير
الموضوع كان منور بكم يا جميلة ربنا يخليكي




> *ألف مبروك ياريهام على الوسام
> 
> إللى تستحقيه فعلا
> 
> ودائما
> 
> للأمام
> 
> للتميز
> ...


يا رب يخليكي يا وجدي 
ياااه للحصريات  ::  ربنا يبارك لك يا رب


الف شكر لكم جميعاً
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




> *مليون مبروك المبدعة* 
> *بوكى بوكى* 
> *موضوع رائع فعلاً*
> *يستحق كل تقدير و تكريم* 
> *دمت متألقة و من نجاح لنجاح*
> *حليم ..*


الله يبارك فيك فخراوي ربنا يخليك
تسلم يا رب التألق يكمن بوجودكم الكريم




> أ*لف مبروك ريهام
> 
> ويارب دايما من تميز إلى تميز
> 
> كل سنه وانتِ بألف خير*


الله يبارك فيكي فراشة 
و انت طيبة و بصحة و سلام 




> *أختى الرقيقة بوكى
> 
> كانت صحبة رائعة وإدارة شيقة للموضوع
> مبارك الفوز ولكِ كل الأمنيات الطيبة
> 
> *


قيثارة الجميلة منورة
يا رب يخليكي و بجد رأيك هذا أعتز به كثيراً




> الف مبروك يا بوكى بوكى
> ومن ابداع الى ابداع بأذن الله


الله يبارك فيكي يا سمر
ربنا يكرمك ويوفقك دايماً


الف شكر للجميع
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



  أختى الطيبة ريهام النشيطة 

ما شاء الله تسلم الأيادى الطيبة والمتميزة دائما 

مبارك عليك الفوز بحورس هذا العام 

ومن نجاح لنجاح يصاحبه التميز والتفوق دائما 

وربنا يبارك لنا فيك 

 





دمتم بخير وسعادة *

----------


## سوما

*مبارك التميز وحورس التميز يا باشمهندسة ..
طبعاً موضوع رائع وكان بشهادة الجميع أجمل صحبة فى رمضان يا ريهام .. تستحقى كل تميز ..*

----------


## أخت ضابط شرطه

*

ألف مبرووووك ريهام

*

----------


## الصعيدي

*أختي الكريمة

ريهام

  

ألف مبروك الجائزة

والتميز .. والتألق

حقا صحبة طيبة .. وصادقة

تستحقين كل خير

تقبلي أطيب تهنئة

 *

----------


## أم أحمد

*مبروك يا رورو الف الف مبروك
تستحقي دائما التميز يا حبيبتي
وربنا يزيدك دائما تميز ورقي يا جميلة*

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك يابوكي ..
موضوع جميل بجد ..وقربنا من بعض بشكل اكبر 
بلا شك يستحق  التكريم والفوز

الف مبروك
من تميز لتميز ان شاء الله

----------


## loly_h

*

الف مبروك بوكى

وربنا يزيدك تألق ...*

----------

